# Family thinks I'm lazy...



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

I kind of figured it for a while now, I could just tell by the way they looked at me
Like they're disappointed in me all the time

I've been searching for a job for a while now, I feel if I had one then maybe they would accept me a bit more


Today the truth finally came out I didn't want to go into this store (i didn't tell her exactly why because she would just roll her eyes and tell me to get over it.)
Anyways

She was like
"You don't want to go in their because your lazy, that's the reason why."

May not seem so bad but I figured this is the way she felt for a while now, I could just tell by the glares I get from her
I want my family to be proud of me I don't want to be like someone else....

I'm really not sure what to do I don't want to whine, but oh well. Its out there now


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

My parents think I'm lazy as well, but it's mostly because they don't understand social anxiety at all. They probably think I'm gay as well because I don't talk to women or haven't had a gf.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom used to think I was lazy until I got diagnosed.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> My mom used to think I was lazy until I got diagnosed.


I'm diagnozed, but they still think i'm lazy.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I know that feel. Having your family look at you and instead of getting the support you desperately need you get disdain.

My Mom, before she died, always told how disappointed she was in me. Especially because I was too much of a loser to give her a grandchild. My aunt tells me all the time how I'm a failure and that she thinks I'm gay cause I never have a girlfriend. I'm not gay. I've had cousins, friends, uncles all tell me I'm lazy, the couple I've actually talked to about SA said it wasn't real.

I wish I had something uplifting to tell you but I don't, just know you're not alone I guess.


----------



## Hopendreamer111 (Nov 1, 2015)

Same here. My family doesn't outright call me lazy but I know they think I am considering other things they've said to me. I am currently unemployed cause of my anxiety and my mom is constantly getting on me over that. Whenever I try to explain to her that I am beyond terrified she doesn't really listen either.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

My family thinks I'm pretty lazy to, sit in my room all day every, get up a noon. Only thing keeping them off my back is because I work and pay my bills.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

iminnocentenough said:


> I'm diagnozed, but they still think i'm lazy.


That sucks. :hug You would think if a doctor has said you have a certain illness that they would understand why you seem to be "lazy". My mom kinda gets now why I'm in the bed most of the day, why I'm scared of people, etc.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I think the problem is that people can't 'see' SA. It's easy to spot a broken arm (cast) or eyesight issues (glasses). As for SA, not so much.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

I always get the "You're going down the wrong path."

Or, "Why don't you just go out and make some friends and do something you enjoy?" 

Absolute genius advice guys. Thanks.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

iminnocentenough said:


> My parents think I'm lazy as well, but it's mostly because they don't understand social anxiety at all. They probably think I'm gay as well because I don't talk to women or haven't had a gf.


This is the exact same for me but the opposite, my mothers thinks I'm a lesbian.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SillySuzan said:


> I kind of figured it for a while now, I could just tell by the way they looked at me
> Like they're disappointed in me all the time
> 
> I've been searching for a job for a while now, I feel if I had one then maybe they would accept me a bit more
> ...


make sure to get a diagnosis and that yuor parents are aware of it


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I understand. The feeling, I mean. I had my....dream job really, I was making about $60k a year, doing what I loved to do, and I just threw it all away.
I think you need to go at your own pace. It's....not a competition. Find what you want to do, it's so cliché, but it's true... if you can do what you love for a living, then you will never work a day in your life.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

FallingOrchids said:


> This is the exact same for me but the opposite, my mothers thinks I'm a lesbian.


I'll trade you my gay for your lesbian. :laugh:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My parents understood me because my dad had the same thing. He worked his whole life though and did real well. But he was miserable with anxiety and depression. I think my anxiety and depression are worse than his was but my SA is less, if that makes sense. I'm able to socialize easier than he did but I'm _much more_ anxious and depressed. My symptoms are more physical and his were more psychological, I guess I'm trying to say.


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

iminnocentenough said:


> I'm diagnozed, but they still think i'm lazy.


Yup.* She doesn't believe there's anything wrong with me i know


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

Lol I can tell mine think I'm lazy too but I don't want to complain because they'll just say "Oh everyone gets a little shy every once in a while." and won't take it seriously.


----------

